# Happy Thanksgiving to all!



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

All the best to you and yours.
Eat plenty drink plenty smoke plenty.
Please stay safe all!
I wanna see you all back here in a few days.
Gonna try to pop in and post some pics.
Peace to all!
GOD be with you!:vs_cool:
I am taking these with me to hand out.
I figure i am not cooking can't go empty handed.
What about you all?
What'cha gonna smoke?:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Back atcha Tony..

No chance of getting a stick in on Thursday .. but Friday I'll be in the woods giving my blind a check. Supposed to be 50mph winds today. So I'll probably get a smoke in while I'm trying to find where it ended up.

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

my idea of a perfect thanksgiving would be good friends/family, good food and then settle in to some football with a nice cigar or two

can i come to your party?

we are going to two different affairs (both family) but there will be no smoking at either


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Eat - Drink - Smoke - not necessarily in that order - Enjoy life, family and friends while we still have a chance.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

For only the first or second time in 40 years my wife isn't making Thanksgiving. We're going to our sister-in-law's instead for a small gathering of family. Luckily, my brother-in-law is a cigar smoker. I'm hoping my car doesn't get blown off the road trying to get to his house, but thankful my wife will be able to take it easy this year.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I’m cooking for just the family. We’re just going to hang out in our sweats and eat, smoke and watch sports and other binge worthy shows/movies. 
Everyone have fun and be safe


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Tomorrow at the MIL's... great lady. The rest.. eh 

I get to spend the making small talk and going from empty room to empty room avoiding everyone and getting that look when I say "nah, I'm good" when I get asked to "come join the conversation".. apparently that's rude and stand offish. 

Oh yea.. NO ONE LIKES FOOTBALL ON ALL DAY.. WTF .. hell, that's the best part of Thanksgiving. 

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving, y'all.

I've got the unfortunate home that's centrally located among my family and in-laws, so my house gets full during the holidays. I'm thinking I may start planning road trips around every major holiday.

On the bright side, none of them smoke cigars except for one brother. That means I can escape the politics, religion, and occupational small-talk by hiding in my shop and filling the air with "that dreadful odor."

Cheers, and keep the ashes out of the cranberry sauce.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Im cooking the Turkey and sides for my wifes family who are filipino:surprise: The MIL will be cooking filipino food so best of both worlds.
We are going to the Sister in laws house to eat so i will get a Pipe/Cigar outside.


Have a great day everyone


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving all. I'm ready to eat a lot. :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving to all. We’re going to my side of the family. Unfortunately there won’t be any smoking cigars or drinking so I’ll save that for when I get home. It’s like 50 miles to my closest relatives. 

Peace and Goodwill to my Puff-Kin...


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving I hope everybody has safe trips I'm gonna try to hit Boston market before they close and i'm undecided between a psd4 or an upmann 2


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Happy thanksgiving to everyone! Early morning for me. Bird on the smoker and EZ sugar cookie 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

I hope everyone has a safe and Happy Thanksgiving!

I'm headed to my MIL's for lunch. A little bittersweet this year as my FIL Henry passed back in the summer. This will be the first holiday gathering without him. As we always do after the meal at their house in true old school tradition. The ladies bustle around cleaning up and putting away the food then sit in the house and visit. While the men gather on the front porch to smoke. Henry will be there with us in spirit, sitting in his favorite rocker smoking his pipe. 
I haven't decided what I'm smoking yet, definitely something at least Churchill sized. But I'm taking a handful of Punch Coronations to hand out.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Everyone be safe today.. 

Be thankful for what we have, and enjoy the food and family. If you're chillin by yourself, enjoy the food and the peace a quiet the rest of us wish we had..

Don't:

talk politics, and argue till your bil leaves in a huff.

Make fun of the nephew and son in law with man buns and hipster beards.

Argue over anything stupid.. or anything at all for that matter. 

Say "Hey ,douche bag " it's apparently not an acceptable greeting.

Ask "where's the hubby " when you know they just got divorced..

At least this is what was TOLD TO ME..


Be safe boys, if you're drinkin. Find a ride. 
Maybe, Save a life and some cash. The cops are gonna be out in full force

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

cracker1397 said:


> Happy thanksgiving to everyone! Early morning for me. Bird on the smoker and EZ sugar cookie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice webber smokey mountain

wish i was firing mine up right now


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Going to spend the day with my wife and friends that are family really. 60's, sunny, coffee is great, and the break from tradition streaks with fixings later will be too. Yes, there will be a cigar or three thrown in the mix throughout the day. Possibly one I've not yet tired. The house is beginning to feel like a home, and I'm thankful this year's holiday isn't a 12-16 hour work day putting the city back together, though I'm still on call. The pup is doing fine after her fiasco. I've heard from three friends abroad that just wanted to know how I was doing, while their deployed or TDY.... selfless to the core they are. Thankful for the friends and family that I may not see or hear from for a stretch at a time, but when I do, there's no difference. 
I sincerely hope everyone's day is full of reasons to be thankful, and memories are made that you'll look back and smile on. Even if they're not the fondest memories, they're yours and should be looked back on with a light heart. Happy Thanksgiving all!

Sent from the lost and found looking for my mind.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Gummy Jones said:


> nice webber smokey mountain
> 
> wish i was firing mine up right now












I love mine. Pair it with a BBQ guru and it's a set it and forget it smoker. Bird finished cooking a bit early but that's ok. Gives me more time to carve it up and drink beer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Happy turkey day for all of you. Freezing my ash in TN at a family gathering.


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving to all!

Going to do the deep fried bird along with mom's oven baked. Mom found a roast in the freezer she wants to cook up too. Everyone will get some to take home and enjoy for a couple days/weeks.:shocked: To those who are working, thanks. Everyone have fun and be safe!


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Happy thanksgiving.Puff family! I'm enjoying a PBC courtesy of @s1n3 n0m1n3 in the warm Carolina sunshine. Came down to visit my mom and the rest of the family. Birds in the oven and the Lions are about to start losing. 
@UBC03 love your comment about the man bun&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;. Different generation now. hard to remember being that young, but I guess that I did rock a mullet and had a perm back in the 80's so my old man thought the same about me &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!

Turkey's in the oven, dressing made last night, as was the sweet potato casserole. I hear guests arriving upstairs as I type this. Here's hoping everyone has as pleasant a day as I know I will!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mich_smoker said:


> Happy thanksgiving.Puff family! I'm enjoying a PBC courtesy of @s1n3 n0m1n3 in the warm Carolina sunshine. Came down to visit my mom and the rest of the family. Birds in the oven and the Lions are about to start losing.
> @UBC03 love your comment about the man bun&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;. Different generation now. hard to remember being that young, but I guess that I did rock a mullet and had a perm back in the 80's so my old man thought the same about me &#128514;&#128514;
> 
> View attachment 264350


I rocked the mullet myself. I'll have myself man bun length hair by spring. But it's function not fashion. Neck gets cold with no hair when you're workin outside in February..

It only gets "man bunned " when I shave..

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TO ALL THE FAT GUYS... this is our day.. DO NOT DISAPPOINT ME.. lol 

The only day where we can get seconds and no one says " you're getting another plate? " .. even the skinny metabolic freaks are gettin seconds. 

EAT TIL YOU'RE PANTS DON'T FIT BOYS.

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Have a safe one all

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving! Just me, brother & sister in-law (and their 4 month old) and mom & pop. Nice and relaxing. Me and pops enjoying a couple SP Eslavos and watching the game. Enjoy the day folks!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm up in Walnut Creek CA for a few days with the whole family. Unfortunately I'm the only smoker. Here's my travel kit:









Happy thanksgiving!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> TO ALL THE FAT GUYS... this is our day.. DO NOT DISAPPOINT ME.. lol
> 
> The only day where we can get seconds and no one says " you're getting another plate? " .. even the skinny metabolic freaks are gettin seconds.
> 
> ...


Cholesterol be damned today, for today I feast! Plus I've been doing really good with the diet changes since. I'm sure I can undo it all with one plate, but I'm a man of excess so it'll be two plates 

Sent from the lost and found looking for my mind.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Enjoy your day fellas!!

And be safe

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## g1k (Jul 29, 2018)

Made it to Rockland County today, we'll dine in a restaurant for Thanksgiving dinner this evening and into NYC tomorrow for a good slice of pizza! (and maybe sneak a side trip into Davidoff of Geneva) Happy Thanksgiving fellas!




Ryan


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm so full I can hardly type. :serious:


----------

